# epson 4880 problem ink not come out



## malrock (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi ,

I have 3 dtg epson 4880 base , get some issues but always fixed .

Today i start to get some lines white white and yellow so after few cleaning i decide to change print head .

(i have some new print head in stock in case of clogged , so i just change the print head very quick so my staff not stop production , we clean old print head just a after).

So after replace the print head, i perfomed a power cleaning but ink still not come, out, 2 power cleaning idem ...

I take off the new print head for check and ink not go inside, so let try another one ( new) print head and similiar ink not come out ..

I can see when i perform a power cleaning ink not move inside tubes .

Any ideas about this issue ? a technicien told me 3 issues possible :

Ink not come out, there are only 3 possibilities:

1) The print head is clogged. But since you have changed a print head and it still does not work, so we can see it is not the head problem.

2) The 2 pipes at capping station are clogged, In this case, the ink can NOT pump up to the ink tubes even you have done a Power Cleaning...

3) Fuse F6 on mainboard is burned, In this case, the print head moves as normal when you send a printing instruction, but it prints nothing...

without any error message , everythink look ok just ink not come out .


My case look like fuse ... any update about that ?

Cheers
david


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you always unpluged the printer when changing print head ?

The last time I forgot I blow the F6 fuse, very easy to fix by the way

If you pm me I send you the PDF file


----------



## malrock (Nov 23, 2006)

thx for update , i checked the capping station still not clogged and the fuse (f6) not burned ...


I m confused about this issue .


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

F6 is not easy to test, did you change it ?

With cover removed, do a head cleaning, do you see ink going in the wasting tank ?


----------



## malrock (Nov 23, 2006)

no ink not come in the wasting tank


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I would check all head ribbons cable (0 & 00)
re-seat them
check the ends to see that the metal is not folded orif thery is burnt. 
clean them as well

Is is so easy to bend a connector.

If it still doesn"t work, expect a main board issue I don't see what it could be.


----------



## uktech (Jun 3, 2009)

I would check the dampers first if no ink is flowing through to waste


----------



## malrock (Nov 23, 2006)

the first think i checked was the dampers still ok 

thx for your help


----------



## malrock (Nov 23, 2006)

today i got same problem with my second printer , so i really think problem from capping station (assy pump) , 

I would like to understand how work the assy pump and how ink can out from the print head .


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a tutorial how to repplace capping station in the Epson 4880 service manual. As I remember it correctly it's pretty easy on 4880 couple of screews only.


----------



## malrock (Nov 23, 2006)

i fixed my 2 printers , just changed capping station 

Thanks to everyone to helped me


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

I have the same problem, but my printer is epson3880


----------



## malrock (Nov 23, 2006)

So keep your effort to clean the capping station


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

I don´t know if the capping station of 3880 is same that 4880. But i verify and the out of last tube was clogged, so i clean all. But still don´t charge ink for printhead... Some help??


----------



## malrock (Nov 23, 2006)

if you try to pump ink by the damper still come ?


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

i tried before, but have a pressure that don´t let pull more. I see the ink go to the printhead, but stop around of position be in the picture.
I´m purchase new capping station and dampers, but i need wait around 10 - 15 days to come in Brazil. In here don´t have nothing.


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, the cap station assy arrive yesterday (after 15 days of wait), and work finally, so i think, problem finish.... but today, when i did power clean, don´t work more. Don´t stay ink on cap station.
So i did a test, with the printer off, put water on cap station, and few second the water drain :/

When the cap station is normaly, the water stay up on cap and won´t drain, unless that make powerclean, correct??

Video link off problem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6c-VOyQow&feature=youtu.be


----------



## malrock (Nov 23, 2006)

I think you're hurting up the capping station, under capping station station have 2 tubes ( for waste ink) if they are twisted , ink cannot go inside the main tank. Check the tubes first .


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi friend...so, the cap station assy is new, and i had care to install, and the first time he work normally (i did 3 or 4 powerclean and show ink on cap station).

Like you tell me about the tubes, verify again, take out the cap station assy, reinstall with care and still don´t work. Not yesterday, not today.... I try move disc outside that free the printhead thinking there some adjustment, but still without show ink on cap station


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

Now, the printhead clog completely all colors out (the white all ok).... I use product clean of dupont, but this time don´t work

i don´t know what happen with that printer...each time one thing broke... I think buy a used printer 3880 std. for take parts.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I had this problem with 3880 once, meaning all ink disappear at once. 

power cleaning didn't help, after manual priming I had only couple of nozzles open on color (all open on white). Then I tried to clean disassembled head by reverse flushing and suction. I've salvaged only about 70% nozzles so the head wento to double cmyk printer.

My theory is that cartridges I used were low quality and there could be leakage on the pressure pump inlet which could cause back flow.

I changed the system and i yet didn't had this problem again.


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

the same like me... i replace the printhead 6 months ago, but use just 2 months. But the fluid don´t up or down. I´ll have buy other printhead ... more time the printer stop. 
I see on web a machine for clean printhead, but don´t find any business that make this.

I think buy a used printer3880 normal for take parts, but don´t find nothing in here.


----------



## nikrohr (Feb 19, 2015)

hey there. i think i have exacly this problem. could you send me the pdf file how to repair F6 Fuse. how would i see if defect?


----------

